
RePhone – Open Source Modular Phone Kit - mboroi
https://www.seeedstudio.com/RePhone-Kit-Create-p-2552.html
======
bobajeff
So it's basically a tiny module with low specs (4MB RAM) with some cardboard
as a case.

This just makes me long for when they finally make smartwatches the can
replace phones.

